# DirecTv2PC won't uninstall



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I tried watchign soemthing using it and it gave me the old HDCP error. WTF this thing worked fine yesterday, oh well, I checked my video drivers for updates, bingo downloaded the update and still the same error message. So I figure screw it I'll get this garbage off my pc. Trouble is it won't let me uninstall it, so I manually deleted all the files and folders and shortcuts and then run regedit to remove all the refernces for it, well there aren't any. Now I am sutck with this and the adviser under my add/remove programs.... May just reinstall Vista. DirecTv needs to come up with an uninstaller for this crappy program.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like a problem with your machine. It installs/uninstalls fine in XP and Win7 for me...

If you "manually deleted" everything, then you arent going to be able to use Add/Remove to uninstall the advisor, because you deleted the files that it refers to!!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...programs+from+the+Add+or+Remove+Programs+tool

I imagine the process is the same from XP (because I didn't find any references specifically to Vista)


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Sounds like a problem with your machine. It installs/uninstalls fine in XP and Win7 for me...
> 
> If you "manually deleted" everything, then you arent going to be able to use Add/Remove to uninstall the advisor, because you deleted the files that it refers to!!
> 
> ...


I tried the add remove program feature first, and get the following:

Error! The product definitation file lost.

for both the D2PC program and it's advisor program. I just want to remove these programs since they won't work with my Nivia Video card anymore.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I tried the add remove program feature first, and get the following:
> 
> Error! The product definitation file lost.
> 
> for both the D2PC program and it's advisor program. I just want to remove these programs since they won't work with my Nivia Video card anymore.


Yea, because like I said, you manually deleted all the files so now when you click 'uninstall', theres no reference for the uninstaller.

Add/Remove is a control panel app. All it does is organize uninstall information in to one place. Add/Remove does not uninstall applications itself (it launches uninstallers for other applications). So if you deleted the uninstaller for application x, and then try to use Add/Remove, Add/Remove isn't going to find the uninstaller for application x (because you deleted it) and is going to spit out an error.

The only way to remove those entries from the add/remove list is manually through the registry.
You can look up the MSCU tool but i've had various results with it.
Look at the link I gave you in the prior post about manually removing entries.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My suggestion is to try reinstalling the program and then follow the proper steps to uninstall it.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My suggestion is to try reinstalling the program and then follow the proper steps to uninstall it.


+1


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My suggestion is to try reinstalling the program and then follow the proper steps to uninstall it.


I have a better suggestion, pay some money and upgrade vista to Windows 7.:hurah:

Vista is the new ME


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dodgeboy.. Since DIRECTV2PC is decidedly _not_ a virus, I'm going to make a change to the title so it isn't confusing to users.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My suggestion is to try reinstalling the program and then follow the proper steps to uninstall it.


It's worth a shot. I've had different outcomes trying this too. Sometimes, the installer updates the current listing in add/remove, othertimes, it creates a duplicate.


----------



## robbiecc (Dec 15, 2009)

I just ran into the same problem, and i have un/re installed numerious times and used the win uninstall with no problem. I also tried reinstalling so i could uninstall it but got the there's already a version installed do you want to uninstall-but it wouldn't. this happened on both the desk and lap top. tried to manually del, but 1 prog was still loaded and even when i used task mngr to shut it down it wouldn't del. i renamed the offending file and rebooted-let me completely del it but still showed up in uninstall/change a prog so it wouldn't uninstall or let me reinstall. last resort, i have iolo's system mechanic and in their tools there's a manual uninstall tool that finally worked. have no idea what happened to 'the file description' for uninstall-i didn't do anything to it that i know of, and to lose it on both computers. anyhow, finally got it off both machines and reinstalled (glutton for punishment i guess  ) and now having different probs(in a different post)


----------



## robbiecc (Dec 15, 2009)

ok-re downloaded and installed from directv's site yestersay(v 2.0.517) and same thing using win uninstall. "already have an installed version, uninstall? answered yes and then got "error!!!product defination file lost"
find that interesting, just reinstalled last nite, ran it and gets up to the point of actually running the recorded video and gives an error msg-nothing else. tonite i tried to uninstall and got the same msg. know i didn't do anything to it--think those boys at cyber##### have some work to do. is ver 2.0.517 the latest (semi)working one out there-it was the one posted on their site.
any ideas?? did actually run at one time but not no more. really getting fustrated. looks like it's back to system mechanic to get rid of it--again.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My suggestion is to try reinstalling the program and then follow the proper steps to uninstall it.


I've had this same problem on one of my machines and I would assume that, when the app asks whether to uninstall the previous app, it should attempt to do the uninstall and if it hits a spot where a certain file is missing, skip that one and move on. Or simply just install on top or over the previous app completely, which I would think take care of the problem by refreshing the files with new ones. The uninstall should not hang in any way unless corrupted.


----------

